# First Morning Glory



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 25, 2011)

Heavenly Blue. I started the seeds in January. The silly thing is blooming and has several more buds, even though the plant is still very immature. Well, it's got lots of time to grow; I won't be able to put them outside here until late in June.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, that's pretty!


----------



## Hera (Mar 25, 2011)

Heavenly is right. I didn't know they would transplant. I always had read that they would not and I wait till the weather turns to plant oustside, so I don't get an abundance of blooms till late in the season. What's your secret.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful bloom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 25, 2011)

lol 
I'm glad you said you won't get it out until June because I'm sitting here in Southern Ontario surrounded by 15cm of snow that came in a storm Thursday! 
But its just a lovely little spring teaser!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 25, 2011)

Hera, I think the issue w/transplanting is a garden myth. 

Morning glories are hit and miss for me here because our nights can be pretty cool in the summer. My only secret is not putting them out too early.

In 2007 we had a really nice warm summer and I started tons of morning glories indoors; I had a bumper crop that year.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2011)

Wownderful!!! Here they are very proon to mites...!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Heavenly Blue....



Oh, that was exactly the impression I had !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely Ipomoeas...


----------



## Hera (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely, I think I'll try potting them up and see what happens. I love the colors and I have some ugly fence tho cover.


----------

